# sony vegas 9 registration problem



## Tymki (Mar 31, 2009)

Before I bought the real thing, I had an expired 30 day trial of vegas studio 9, which I uninstalled prior to buying it. I can install the disk, no problem, but when I open the icon on my desktop, it says that:
*Your Vegas Movie Studio Trial has Expired*
If you would like to continue using Vegas Movie Studio software click Buy Now below.

But I have already bought it, and I do not want to waste another £30 by buying it again. Is there a way to get rid of this message? I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, and turning it off and on again.

So can anyone help me out?


----------



## smith_ (Mar 6, 2009)

Uninstall your Vegas Movie Studio with "Revo Uninstaller". It will remove completely Vegas Movie studio even form registry entries. 
After that reinstall it again.
http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------

